# Tetras covered in worms!!!!



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Hello

It's been a couple years since I've posted here!

I'm having some parasite problems. 
Here are the symptoms: begins with lighter patches on the body. Then you start seeing curly looking *white worms* on the body and fins. Soon the entire fish is covered in these worms (which seem to be attached at both ends, making them look curly or like loops.) The fish swims in jerky movements, 'shaking' it's fins as it tries to get these things off. 

From pictures I've seen they do *not* look like anchor worms.

How do I prevent more fish from getting these? So far it's only been my Emperor Tetras that have shown symptoms. 

What medications should I purchase? I really have never seen this parasite before, and I've treated a lot of fish in my time.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Loops??? Weird. Try fenbendazole or praziquantel.


----------

